
Cardd – Community driven business card collection [OPINIONS NEEDED] - sebastiancrossa
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;enigmatic-lowlands-87051.herokuapp.com&#x2F; (DOMAIN IN PROGRESS)<p>Hello hacker news community! It feels so good to finally be making my first post.<p>A couple of weeks ago a friend a I started building a fun side project to practice our front and back end skills. We decided on building something fairly simple; a website where you could find a share business cards collected by people all around the world.<p>We sure did learn a lot from this experience and we would love to get some feedback from all of you :)
======
moshiasri
ok but what is the mission and purpose of building this app, like what pain
are you guys trying to resolve here. The app is neat and minimal. But i dont
see the reason for its existence. Please explain that to me.

~~~
sebastiancrossa
Thank you for your comment, moshiasri!

We didn't really give much thought towards the mission / vision of the app. We
got the idea while attending an entrepreneurship event and saw it as an
opportunity to start working on new projects on a weekly basis so we could
train ourselves to create prototypes a lot faster.

